# This pirate's looking at 50, and....



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

decided that I would not go quietly into the night!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That is one heck of a Pyramid of cannoballs. Go get em pirate!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd say the cannons are definitely thundering!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SvilleKid said:


> decided that I would not go quietly into the night!!


Good times and riches and son of a bithches, have you seen more than you can recall?

Go get 'em sailor.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Cliff,
That looks like a whole lot of cannon fodder there. Someone is going to be hurting.
Congrats on making it to 50.

Harland


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Geez Louise! You are sending out what appears to be more than the sum total stash of a number of gorillas. (Not me... but _some_ guys I know. :tu)
Go get 'em, Tiger!!! :ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

o


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm right behind you Cliff...:c


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Looks like you didn't piss away all your money...

:tu


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Eternal Rider said:


> Cliff,
> That looks like a whole lot of cannon fodder there. Someone is going to be hurting.
> Congrats on making it to 50.
> 
> Harland


WAIT A MINUTE there, Harland. I'm looking at 50!!!:r

Haven't made it there yet, still 9 more months to go!! Just think about what will happen if I have started feeling frisky this early!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Holy Sh!t!!!!!! :chk


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Some one's in trouble.....:r


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I just pooped a little chunk.:tu


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

Thats awesome...i mean the boxes:cb


BamaDoc77 said:


> I just pooped a little chunk.:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome display of firepower!:tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

nice going Cliff. Do not go down without a fight.

scottie


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That looks like some serious damage.
Can't wait to see the devastation.
:tu:tu:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like a take over is in the makings. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> decided that I would not go quietly into the night!!


Indeed. Dylan Thomas is a good role model for bombs, I think:

 Do not go gentle into that good night, 
Old age should burn and rave at close of day; 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right, 
Because their words had forked no lightning they 
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright 
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight, 
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way, 
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight 
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay, 
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on the sad height, 
Curse, bless me now with your fierce tears, I pray. 
Do not go gentle into that good night. 

Rage, rage against the dying of the light. 
​---

Mind you, he might have been talking about raging against a good cigar burning out...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Damn the torpedos full speed ahead. Give em hell Cliff!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice ammo cache you got there!! Go get 'em :gn


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SvilleKid said:


> decided that I would not go quietly into the night!!


Did somebody think yens were number 1 and do number 2 in yens wheaties sweetie? :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Who is this Sville character?


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Shiver me timbers! Avast ye scurvy dog, least you sink some poor souls battleship!

:tu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Who is this Sville character?


Used to fear he be another one of those sheep fellers, alas after meeting this bloke, I stood corrected. Just a good old boy down bammy way.

Is that succinct enough fer yens woolmonger? :r


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

floydp said:


> Used to fear he be another one of those sheep fellers, alas after meeting this bloke, I stood corrected. Just a good old boy down bammy way.
> 
> Is that succinct enough fer yens woolmonger? :r


I, surprisingly, understood that PERFECTLY!.........must be the Bammy in me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

floydp said:


> Did somebody think yens were number 1 and do number 2 in yens wheaties sweetie? :r


In all reality, I was feeling a little sorry for myself upon the event of Jeremy moving to Arizona, and decided to take it out on some poor souls! Nothing like aggressive bombing to lighten up the mood! :sl :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Granted, I'm a newb when it copmes to bombs and the like, and heck I'm a newb to cigar smoking...celebrating my first year right about today actually.

Anyway, that is something to behold. I had absoultely no idea what I was going to see when I clicked on this thread but that certainly didn't cross my mind.

That is, well....................there just aren't words to describe it. WOW

Bomb raid prepared!! Hail to the bomber!!

Happy 50th in 9 more months :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> In all reality, I was feeling a little sorry for myself upon the event of Jeremy moving to Arizona, and decided to take it out on some poor souls! Nothing like aggressive bombing to lighten up the mood! :sl :ss


preach it brother, preach it :ss


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

SvilleKid said:


> In all reality, I was feeling a little sorry for myself upon the event of Jeremy moving to Arizona, and decided to take it out on some poor souls! Nothing like aggressive bombing to lighten up the mood! :sl :ss


Hate when that happens Cliff. Miss going by my kids house when she still lived close. Good way to take yens head off it.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Wowza! Thats a lot of bombage! :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Geez Louise! You are sending out what appears to be more than the sum total stash of a number of gorillas. (Not me... but _some_ guys I know. :tu)
> Go get 'em, Tiger!!! :ss


Hey, when did you get a look in my coolidor?

The wife makes fun of me, cause i have this huge cooler, and only a handful of goodies on the very bottom, but i told her, i bought with bigger plans in mind..hehe, wait till i find something i like, and the boxes start rolling in, instead of the singles.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> decided that I would not go quietly into the night!!


That's it??:r:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Day-um Cliff...your B-Day is coming, and someone else gets a gift? 

That's Jungle Spirit!! :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

No wonder I have been waiting so long for my boxes from the USPS!!!...you got 'em all!!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ooof, did you guys notice that 10lbr?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

:r

Get em!


----------



## TX_toker (Jan 14, 2007)

i'll pm my addy for the big box on top...:chk


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I feel sorry for whoever is getting the cooler... 

:r:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cliff is a 1man army...
Go get'emmmmm cliff:mn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cliff nailed me with one of his packages (easy, perverts)....and I thought we were on the same team!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1282229&postcount=509

Thank you Cliff...you made my day!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Cliff nailed me with one of his packages (easy, perverts)....and I thought we were on the same team!!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1282229&postcount=509
> 
> Thank you Cliff...you made my day!


Well then, go have a "galaga's nectar", a cigar and kick back and celebrate.

Good job sailor. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

galaga said:


> Well then, go have a "galaga's nectar", a cigar and kick back and celebrate.
> 
> Good job sailor. :tu


MMMMM...."galaga's nectar"!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Well, Sville Kid cannons still thunder he hit me today with five premium sticks in a Margaritaville Koozie

A Padilla Hybrid Churchill
Perdomo EDICIÓN de SILVIO #2 Torpedo
A Gurkha not sure which one
Carlos Toraño-Signature Collection Robusto
Ashton VSG Tres Mystique

Thanks Cliff... your cannons don't shoot blanks...


----------

